

Do celebrities make good angel investors? - hunterwalk
http://elapsedtime.blogspot.com/2011/11/celebrity-angels.html

======
jkrawczyk
This feels like us nerds have finally had our first mover advantage caught up
to. The "in" crowd that likes "talking to people" and "having social skills"
may have realized that their touch can be what separates a good execution from
a great one.

There are bound to be a few burnouts and bad investments early on, but these
celeb angels have the potential to be cool consultants in a world where our
ability to create cool is quickly being commoditized.

Excited to see the trend continue! Nervous to see if we swing too far into the
cool zone.

